# Bob the Tailless Sparrow



## PixelRabbit (Sep 6, 2013)

A while back I first saw this guy in the river and posted a couple pics of him, it turns out the missing tail likely means he is "the one that got away" from the neighbours cat who frequents the river and feeder here.  I had to give him a name so Bob seems appropriate lol I've been keeping an eye out for him and rooting him on, it appears that he has taken up residence in the bushes right beside the feeders out front.  This morning I took a couple shots 


While I sit and have coffee I see him poke his head up and say good morning world.










It looks like it's starting to grow back, he isn't shy about it!


----------

